# German Shepherd named Courage, now fighting for his life



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

Shocking case of neglect to 3 yr-old German Shepherd named Courage, who is now fighting for his life


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Horrifying. I wonder if there will be any long term damage to Courage?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

That is so so so so sad... and extremely heart breaking.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I really hope the person who got him out of there gives up the people who did this.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I hope this poor dog makes it, if not, I hope he passes soon and w/o pain. Posted the link to my facebook and there are a few ppl that are gonna donate, including myself once I get to the back and put some cash in my paypal.


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

*Courage will make it*

I have followed the news on Courage, and this brave GSD will make it. He has gained 4 lbs and now can raise his head, but not for long. Maria, Volunteer at GSROC, told me of the excellent care he is receiving and the vet's assistant takes him home at night. He has all of us now in his corner, and will undoubtedly have a future full of love. I think that Courage can become the poster-dog for rescuers all over. If you are on this link, you have probably rescued dogs that would have died without your help.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

FuryanGoddess said:


> I hope this poor dog makes it, if not, I hope he passes soon and w/o pain. Posted the link to my facebook and there are a few ppl that are gonna donate, including myself once I get to the back and put some cash in my paypal.


Just donated some money too. They need all the money they can get to get this poor guy through. 

I am still crying and they more I read about people like this, they more I prefer the company of my dogs. I hope those people that did that to courage will rot in ****.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

other good news in the last update was that courage had no blood in his urine meaning that its kidneys appear to be working. I know they are doing tests on him as he gets better but so far he's doing great considering. He still cannot walk and they have to carry him in a sling

this is a direct link to the rescue and his story German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County Adoption detail

there is a new update for 4-12 

_"Continued improvement today with him starting to want to get up! His care givers say that he wants to eat everything in sight...bowls, blankets, etc. but he has to be fed small portions at regular intervals to protect his weak system. Everyone thinks it's a miracle that he is doing as well as he is after such a short time. Tomorrow, we will transmit a Press Release posting a reward for the capture of his tormentor. $1,000 Reward for information leading to arrest thanks to a generous animal lover who posted this for us."_


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

This poor guy. I looked him up and saw his pitiful face...I also heard that he is "comforting" his caretakers at the vet's office by licking their hands, their faces.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I also donated and linked to the story. 

Some people...


----------



## LLps40 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thank you so much to everyone who is caring about Courage and spreading the story. His story should hit our local newspaper tomorrow so we are hopeful someone will come forward. He has such a sweet temperament and isn't holding any grudges so it just makes him all the more special. One of his caretakers was crying over him and he was licking her trying to comfort her. 

He's not out of the woods yet, but just the fact that he is alive is a miracle. The person that transported him said they thought he would die on the way to the vet and the vet said he wouldn't have lasted one more day. His name fits him well.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

news story and video

http://ocpets.freedomblogging.com/2010/04/14/courage-update-officials-have-suspect-in-sight/43825


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

This is such a special story. Thank all of you for keeping us updated. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just saw this on the news! how can anyone be so cruel! I hope he gets better!I am praying and pulling for him!


----------



## giantsteen (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh what a horrible thing. Those people that did that to him should be sent to ****.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That truly breaks my heart. I just can't understand how someone could be so cruel and heartless to allow any animal to simply starve to death. There are so many avenues out there take before a creature has to slowly and painfully waste away. I just can't get my head around this one.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> news story and video
> 
> http://ocpets.freedomblogging.com/2010/04/14/courage-update-officials-have-suspect-in-sight/43825



This dog is amazing. The name Courage is perfect for him. :wub:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

What kind of sick person do you have to be to make YOUR PET starve to death? Who could just watch an animal slowly die like that, knowing that it's all their fault their animal is dying?

I hope he pulls through. He sure is a talker. I bet he has a lot to say!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I saw this posted on another forum and it broke my heart, I hope they find this family and teach the adults a lesson time in prison for animal cruelty.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I thought I seen the police have a suspect in mind. Something about a 26 yo woman. I don't recall where I saw this. Anyone else heard this?

(Keeping my fingers crossed for Courage!)


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> I thought I seen the police have a suspect in mind. Something about a 26 yo woman. I don't recall where I saw this. Anyone else heard this?
> 
> (Keeping my fingers crossed for Courage!)


I think you saw it in the link sagelfn posted:

Courage update: Officials have suspect in sight - Pet Tales : The Orange County Register


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks it was actually a blog I follow but it says pretty much the same as sagelfn's link so I won't bother to be repetitive.  I'm just happy to see they are pursuing this and hopefully they'll be some justice for Courage.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Is their any updates on this boy is he doing better?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

ChristenHolden said:


> Is their any updates on this boy is he doing better?



you can go to the rescues website. they should have updates on him.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Here's their page for Courage updates ----> German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County Adoption detail

Latest update on that page;


> 4/15/10 Continuing to defy the odds, Courage is rebounding very well. We will get new photos as soon as we can. He is taking steps and really doesn't seem to know what all the fuss is all about. He just cares about eating and getting lots of attention! A suspect is under investigation and we are hopeful that an arrest will be made!


----------



## aja sedona (Sep 27, 2003)

The perp has been arrested... She worked as a..... vet tech....

Dog Abuse Suspect Arrested: The Owner of A German Shepherd "Courage" Survives 5 Weeks Without Food or Water Has Been Arrested - KTLA

Irvine vet tech arrested in case of abused dog - Pet Tales : The Orange County Register


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

A VET TECH A VET TECH WTF they are supposed to care for animals no wonder the ***** did not want her idenity know. This makes me even more angry and disgustid.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Wow, that does make a person more angry and disgusted then before! A vet tech??? 

Melinda - thank you for the update. And big thanks to the group at gsroc for the warm hearts and caring souls now looking after Courage! He really deserves some love. Have someone give him a nice belly rub from us. :hug:


----------



## aja sedona (Sep 27, 2003)

I have since been informed she was a part-time kennel attendant, not a tech as first reported in the news.

The main focus is to keep thinking positive thoughts for a complete recovery for Courage. He is receiving excellent care and lots of love. Thank you all for your concern.


----------



## LLps40 (Nov 12, 2003)

This gal cleaned kennels at a vet's office. The vet is devastated and didn't even know she had a dog. I sure hope this woman didn't have kids. She must be a really, really, really sick person to do this. 

Our group is doing the America's Pet Expo this weekend and I couldn't believe the multitudes that came by the booth today to ask about Courage. Unfortunately, this isn't an isolated case. There are way too many Courage's out there.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

she does have a small child

happy that courage in now in his foster home being spoiled


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

he looks like a total sweetie! maybe my parents will let me visit him....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

here's the most recent update on Courage I could find..

"COURAGE UPDATE!! He has gained 10 pounds since his rescue! His liver is improving, but his kidneys remain a concern. He tries to eat everything in sight, even weeds if he could get away with it (!), so the foster mommy must be on guard at all times. His walking ability is improving, but he has a long way to go to gain back the muscle that was lost. Hopefully new photos will be available soon!"

Also, the vet of the clinic courage's "owner" worked at has offered to provide any help needed towards the care of courage.


----------



## Petrarch (Apr 13, 2010)

I heard, too, that he is going to have some swimming pool physical therapy to strengthen his muscles. This is a beautiful, beautiful GSD with the most compelling eyes. My GSDs and I are keeping our fingers and paws crossed and saying prays for our Courage.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

As of the 4/22 update on the rescue's website he has gained 20 lbs. and is very talkative.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY GO BOY GO!!! So wonderful to hear. Hope his kidneys are ok this poor guy has been thro enuff.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Go Courage!!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

My Hope was neglected to that point, with mange and bad hematomas on both her badly infected ears. She was at some kind of breeding kennel.

The SPCA shelter was going to euth her but a rescue took her in.

They did get the person who did it though, as she was seized from them for neglect.

The only lasting effect was that she would eat anything, dirt, any bugs alive or dead, her own feces, grass and weeds, sticks, pretty much anything. And anything chewable like a rawhide she had to bury somewhere, even if it was under a sofa cushion.

Most of that behavior has slowly faded away now and is gone.

Still if I put her in the back yard for the day even now and put her food bowl out there she will still bury kibble all over the yard a piece at a time. 

She put on weight at the rescue, and was at 60lbs when she was spayed, and was 65lbs when I got her, she's at a healthy 77lbs now. Took me a couple of months to get her ears clean and healthy, and she is a very well tempered girl, very intelligent, and an excellent dog who should easily be getting her CGC this summer.

I hope this boy's life turns round that well. It's a shame people do this to their animals. I often wonder what price Hope's former owner paid.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Courage found his forever home! (Foster failure!) :wild:

http://www.examiner.com/x-21890-Orange-County-Dogs-Examiner~y2010m4d24-Courage-the-nearly-starved-to-death-German-Shepherd-finds-a-forever-home


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I could have sworn there was a more updated thread on him after his rescue...

Thanks to Jane for sharing the update on another board. Court case settled. :angryfire:

"Higa sentenced the 27-year-old former Bellflower resident to 30 days in county jail with two days suspended, three years of probation. She also will pay restitution of $2,034 and court fees.
She did not surrender to serve her time but instead was ordered by Higa to work on getting her restitution paid."

Starved-dog case ends with misdemeanor | dog, stein, nizato - Life - The Orange County Register


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It was no misdemeanor to the dog!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When this story first came out my English teacher from my senior year posted on her FB that she knew the woman who did this, and was very upset.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

A slap on the wrist! 

_"Courage has moved on. He is a healthy, joyous, 92-pound dog that spends his days playing with toys, his shepherd gal pal, and his wading pool. He harbors no ill effects and is now in perfect health," Whiseant wrote. "His temperament is loving and forgiving."_

I guess that's what matters most, that Courage is a happy healthy and loved dog. But I am incredibly saddened that she didn't have to pay restitution for Courage's medical care. 
Again, animal cruelty is treated as nothing more than a little misdemeanor with just a slap on the wrist. 
Makes me sick inside!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

she should have fried!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

IMO~Because the trial dragged on with postponements, Courage's improving condition seemed to make the crime seem less horrid in the judges eyes...too bad he couldn't deal with the abuser swiftly when it happened. 
I cannot imagine if Karlo or Onyx(both 90#) went down to 37#....just skin covering bone and I bet some of that 37# that Courage weighed were the rocks in his stomach that he had to eat out of desperation.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I know that folks want to punish those who abuse animals by them serving hard time. But that doesn't help, or give back to the animals they abused. I wish there was a sentence that requires those who have been convicted of abuse to pay a monthly support to (much like child support) to the shelter that takes the animal in. For like.... twenty years. Automatically taken out of their checks.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I know that folks want to punish those who abuse animals by them serving hard time. But that doesn't help, or give back to the animals they abused. I wish there was a sentence that requires those who have been convicted of abuse to pay a monthly support to (much like child support) to the shelter that takes the animal in. For like.... twenty years. Automatically taken out of their checks.


I agree but unfortunately we can't get people to even pay child support when they're suppose to.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> I agree but unfortunately we can't get people to even pay child support when they're suppose to.


Then they have to do community service to include but not be limited to going to the near by shelters and cleaning cages, bagging animals that have been PTS. They wouldn't be allowed to touch or be near a living animal. They lost that right. They would have to ride with animal control and scrape off the road the animals that have been hit, and those who's dead bodies have been dumped in ditches.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> IMO~Because the trial dragged on with postponements, Courage's improving condition seemed to make the crime seem less horrid in the judges eyes...too bad he couldn't deal with the abuser swiftly when it happened.
> I cannot imagine if Karlo or Onyx(both 90#) went down to 37#....just skin covering bone and I bet some of that 37# that Courage weighed were the rocks in his stomach that he had to eat out of desperation.


I agree. I think with all the postponements that was the defense's plan from the beginning. 

I see the crime as worse now that we can see how big, happy, and healthy Courage is. What kind of person could let him starve like that. Usually there isn't enough proof to catch these people and they had her!! Then the judge went easy on her, she didn't deserve it. The maximum she could have gotten wasn't enough.

Lilie this woman was a kennel worker at a vet clinic. I don't think community service doing much of what was her job would help change her.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

The sentence isn't great, but I'd bet that 90% of these cases the person committing the crime never sees any jail time at all....


----------

